# 8Dio Releases: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso (NEW DEMO BY COLIN O'MALLEY)



## oinnam (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to our new Claire Virtuoso Woodwind series produced by Emmy Nominated Composer, Colin O’Malley. The Claire Woodwind Series is a deep-sampled collection of the finest virtuoso woodwind soloists ever sampled. These are highly playable instruments soared with true emotion, effortless and equilibristic behavior.

The first release in the Claire Series is our *8Dio Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso* – the most expressive, playable and lifelike Clarinet ever sampled. The Clarinet Virtuoso was recorded in a symphonic hall and contains three microphone positions (Close, Decca, Far). The core of the Clarinet is its highly advanced legato system, which contains both slow and fast legato. The legato system allows you to play legato with passionate arcs, sustains, staccatissimo, expressive marcatos etc. We recorded arcs with both non-vibrato, medium and strong vibrato, so you can freely sculpt your performance from the subtle to vibrant. In addition we also added trills, runs, staccatissimo and even non-tonal effects like breaths, valve/click noises etc.

The first release in the Claire Series is the most expressive virtual Clarinet ever created. Please stay tuned on this page for more product information, demos and videos during this week.

Take advantage of the introductory price of $139 while it lasts (goes $199 on July 1st).


[flash width=800 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F6345870[/flash]


----------



## rpmusic (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

Counting down the hours!


----------



## pkm (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

I'm hearing in the demos and the video that there is breathy noise that is very prevalent only in the left speaker of the close mics. It is a higher frequency than the breath noise in the right speaker. Is that just how it was recorded somehow, or are there added breath noise samples for "realism" that I could control (turn way down)?

Sounds excellent otherwise!


----------



## shakuman (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*



rpmusic @ Thu Jun 06 said:


> Counting down the hours!



+1 o[])


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

Sounds great, but few short notes, no double-tongue, etc.


----------



## HDJK (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

Sounds nice! But 92kHz is a typo, right? Is it 96kHz or 192kHz?


----------



## Folmann (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*



Claire is in 96Khz.


----------



## AstronautDown (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

This sounds really intriguing. It seems that you might be actually able to pull off some realistic solo passages, even in a small ensemble setting (or perhaps even solo/duet setting)—something quite hard to pull off with other libs right now, especially on a clarinet.

My question is, what other instruments will the "Claire" series include? The name seems to suggest a clarinet-only series but if I'm not mistaken the video mentions woodwinds in general. I think some more info on that would be really valuable for potential buyers.

Great job on this one!


----------



## shakuman (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*



Folmann @ Thu Jun 06 said:


> Claire is in 96Khz.




WoW! It Sounds Lovely, Troels, what are you waiting for? it's 6/6! :mrgreen:


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 6, 2013)

I am such a great 8dio fan since I bought my first product from them.

Some of them I have never used in a production. These are just here waiting to be used in the right moment.

Right now, I have no usage for the Claire, but it is so great sounding that I must have the early seller sales discount on it.

Great instrument.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 6, 2013)

Some of the best legato I've every heard !


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

Looks like it's been released! Downloading now .


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sounds fantastic guys. Really loving the fast legato.

Could you please give a demo of the slow legato patch? I don't that's been covered yet.

Cheers.


----------



## Vox (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

Are there plans to include loyalty discounts for future Claire series releases for those who purchase the Clarinet? The loyalty discounts that came with each new Adagio release was very generous -- would love to know if you plan on doing this with the Claire series. It certainly would be an incentive to invest in the Claire series earlier instead of later!

Also: will the 8Dioboe be expanded/sampled deeper to fit the standards of Claire?


----------



## oinnam (Jun 6, 2013)

Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso is now available!!!


----------



## LTSF (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*



Vox @ Thu Jun 06 said:


> Are there plans to include loyalty discounts for future Claire series releases for those who purchase the Clarinet? The loyalty discounts that came with each new Adagio release was very generous -- would love to know if you plan on doing this with the Claire series. It certainly would be an incentive to invest in the Claire series earlier instead of later!
> 
> Also: will the 8Dioboe be expanded/sampled deeper to fit the standards of Claire?


I would also like to hear the answer to these.


----------



## fourteentoone (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Releases: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

Sounds quite nice. Wouldn't mind a couple more demos showcasing the product.

Also, you may wish to switch the pictures on your product page from an oboe to a clarinet


----------



## mk282 (Jun 6, 2013)

This:

http://8dio.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/clarinet_left_back3.png (http://8dio.com/wp-content/uploads/2013 ... _back3.png)

is an oboe, not a clarinet. Oboe has a double reed. Clarinet doesn't.

Sloppy, sloppy. :D


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Releases: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

yeah - if you're going to mix up single and double reeds, at least do it with a deutsche Schalmey and a Chalumeau, so we actually have something to _argue_ about on here 

Love this clarinet. Effortless download, as well.


----------



## RasmusFors (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Releases: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*



> My question is, what other instruments will the "Claire" series include?



+1

Will it feature a complete set of Ww once the series is finnished, and those that include a new oboe ?


----------



## oinnam (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*



AstronautDown @ Thu Jun 06 said:


> My question is, what other instruments will the "Claire" series include? The name seems to suggest a clarinet-only series but if I'm not mistaken the video mentions woodwinds in general. I think some more info on that would be really valuable for potential buyers.
> 
> Great job on this one!



Thank you all SO much for the kind words! Claire will be covering all classical woodwind instruments in the orchestra.


----------



## benmrx (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Releases: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

Sounds amazing! Keep it up!


----------



## Danny_Owen (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds great to me, superb in fact. I'd love to hear how it would pull of a rendition of the start of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si1iGbdQWQo


----------



## Treb (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*



8dio.productions @ Thu Jun 06 said:


> Thank you all SO much for the kind words! Claire will be covering all classical woodwind instruments in the orchestra.



So there will be a Claire Oboe? How does 8Dioboe come into play?



LTSF @ Thu Jun 06 said:


> Vox @ Thu Jun 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there plans to include loyalty discounts for future Claire series releases for those who purchase the Clarinet? The loyalty discounts that came with each new Adagio release was very generous -- would love to know if you plan on doing this with the Claire series. It certainly would be an incentive to invest in the Claire series earlier instead of later!
> ...



Would like to get a response on this. Curious as well.


----------



## midiman (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

+1



Treb @ Fri Jun 07 said:


> 8dio.productions @ Thu Jun 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all SO much for the kind words! Claire will be covering all classical woodwind instruments in the orchestra.
> ...


----------



## oinnam (Jun 9, 2013)

8dioboe is a tight studio instrument with fewer articulations and a lower price point. Claire Oboe is a lush concert hall recording. Very different tones to the two instruments. Woodwinds are like pianos and wine. Every single one has a different character. 8dioboe is a great instrument that we stand behind, but there are other colors we want to capture as well.


----------



## rpmusic (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Releases: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*

Absolutely love this clarinet. The expressiveness and realism is overwhelming and is just a joy to play.

One question that I have though; When I'm doing simple phrases and just want to use the "Natural" patch, I find that the ensuing legato note is rather short. I don't always want to use a medium or strong arc but just "natural" phrase that might be a bit longer than the note that that happens in the legato performance. Not sure if I'm using it correctly or not...let me know.

Once again, thanks for a great instrument and looking forward to the next release!


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Releases: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*



rpmusic @ Mon Jun 10 said:


> Absolutely love this clarinet. The expressiveness and realism is overwhelming and is just a joy to play.
> 
> One question that I have though; When I'm doing simple phrases and just want to use the "Natural" patch, I find that the ensuing legato note is rather short. I don't always want to use a medium or strong arc but just "natural" phrase that might be a bit longer than the note that that happens in the legato performance. Not sure if I'm using it correctly or not...let me know.
> 
> Once again, thanks for a great instrument and looking forward to the next release!


Yeah, this can be a little bit annoying. It would be great if there was a toggle option to have it loop instead.


----------



## oinnam (Jun 12, 2013)

First official Clarinet Virtuoso demo: "Étude de Claire" by Colin O'Malley. This stunning piece of virtual realism is using both slow and fast legato together with our hyper expressive arcs, runs, trills, breaths etc. Enjoy!

[flash width=800 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F6345870[/flash]


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 12, 2013)

Sounds great!


----------



## gungnir (Jun 13, 2013)

For those who are still considering whether to purchase the new woodwind series it would be nice to get a bit more information than your articulation specifications provide.

For the new clarinet could you advise if there are in fact different dynamic layers available in the legato programs, i.e. is it possible to play passages in at least both p and f where the transition notes themselves were recorded in those dynamics. 

It seems most of your demos feature lower dynamics but as you know, a clarinet playing a legato passage in ff sounds very different than playing p or mp and all this occurs before settling into one of the expressive arcs on the ending note.

Also could you verify how many dynamic layers are provided in the Staccatissimo program and the number of round robin samples?

Many thanks,

Don


----------



## Steve Steele (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Announces: Claire - Clarinet Virtuoso*



> Claire will be covering all classical woodwind instruments in the orchestra.



That's good to know. Looking forward to this as I'm buying up woodwind now. I'm happy to hear that you're doing another oboe to match for the Claire series.

Good start!


----------



## oinnam (Jun 29, 2013)

Going full price tomorrow! Get in there now : )))


----------

